# Colonoscopy and biopsy



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi,Just had a quick question. I had a colonoscopy and EDG yesterday. I was pretty out of it when the doctor came in afterwards. He told me that everything went fine and didn't see anything majorily wrong. He told me however that he did do biopsy's in my colon, esophagus and stomach. He told me to schedule and appt. in a week and he would start to treat me. When they do these tests do they automatically do biopsy's then?


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I had biopsy's done when i had a colonoscopy and endopscopy, i think it is just routine.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

The random area biopsies are done just in case.This helps catch things that can only be seen on a microscopic level, before it has had a chance to grow large enough to be seen.


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks all. Does anybody know if this can show Endometriosis?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry, but no it cant. Only a laparoscopy can give you a definitive diagnosis.Endo occurs when tissue like that which lines the uterus (tissue called the endometrium) is found outside the uterus -- usually in the abdomen on the ovaries, fallopian tubes, and ligaments that support the uterus; the area between the vagina and rectum; the outer surface of the uterus; and the lining of the pelvic cavity...basically in the abdominal cavity itself, around the organs, not inside of them.This can cause Gastrointestinal upsets such as diarrhea, constipation, nausea, and painful bowel movements during periods.


----------

